#ubuntu-ch 2016-11-07
<uxnDAlaOAC> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsJLNGVJ7E & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893, https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/23561, http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 (ctrl+f qatar) - please don't let these be buried
#ubuntu-ch 2019-11-04
<draugr> Guten Tag zusammen ! Ich probiere mich nun engagiert seit einem jahr oin linux aus. Habe viel ausprobiert: OpenSuse( war recht zufrieden) dennoch war mein erster versuch ubuntu und ich möchte dies nun weiter nutzen. Ich habe eine frage zur installtation von 19.10 ist jemand da und kann mir ein wenig helfen? gruß
